# Ưu điểm của Ovix baby xịt mũi Thành phầm Không có kháng sinh



## Ovixbaby (29/9/20)

Xịt mũi Ovix Baby SO VỚI thuốc nhỏ mũi tự chế chứa kháng sinh và corticoid

Ưu điểm của Ovix baby Thành phầm: Không có kháng sinh – Dịch chiết thiết diệp nhất chi hoa + Nano bạc giản quyết được gốc rễ vấn đề giúp niêm mạc mũi khỏe mạnh SO VỚI thuốc nhỏ mũi tự chế chứa kháng sinh và corticoid

*Thuốc nhỏ mũi kháng sinh chỉ diệt vi khuẩn.*
Thuốc nhỏ mũi có kháng sinh KHÔNG có tác dụng với virus và nấm. Kháng sinh diệt vi khuẩn chỉ trên 1 cơ chế ví dụ: chỉ tác động vào màng tế bào vi khuẩn, nhân hoặc…).

Trong khi đó Nano bạc ở Ovix baby có tác dụng với cả nấm, virus, vi khuẩn. Cơ chế tác dụng cả vào nhân, màng,…nên chưa ghi nhận tình trạng vi khuẩn kháng Nano Bạc.

*Corticoid trong các thuốc nhỏ mũi làm yếu niêm mạc*






Thành phần của của ding dịch vệ sinh mũi Ovix baby an toàn hiệu quả không kháng sinh

– Corticoid: ức chế viêm. Nhưng lại làm yếu niêm mạc khi sử dụng lâu dài, dễ chảy máu cam. Tức cũng chỉ cải thiện triệu chứng, không giải quyết được gốc vấn đề.

Ovix Baby có thành phần Nano Bạc: giúp giảm viêm dựa trên cơ chế: kích thích phục hồi tế bào/niêm mạc bị tổn thương, làm khỏe niêm mạc, nhờ đó mũi sẽ cải thiện được tình trạng viêm mũi dị ứng ( có tiếp xúc với tác nhân dị ứng thì cũng phản ứng nhẹ nhàng hơn).






OVIX Baby dung dịch vệ sinh mũi không kháng sinh OVIX Baby dung dịch vệ sinh mũi dạng xịt phòng ngừa làm giảm triệu chứng viêm VA viêm mũi dị ứng ở trẻ nhỏ.

OVIX được VIỆN THỰC PHẨM CHỨC NĂNG Đơn vị cấp: Trung tâm kiểm nghiệm – Viện thực phẩm chức năng, chứng nhân:





ovix baby dung dịch vệ sinh mũi họng dùng khi viêm mũi viêm xoang viêm mũi dị ứng
☑ KHÔNG có chứa các dẫn xuất của Corticoid.

☑ Đạt chuẩn vi sinh vật ( dưới 100 cfu/ml).

Thành phầm: Không có kháng sinh – Dịch chiết thiết diệp nhất chi hoa – Nano bạc – nước cất

Công dụng: Hỗ trợ sát khuẩn, kháng viêm, phòng ngừa và làm giảm các triệu chứng viêm VA và viêm mũi dị ứng ở trẻ nhỏ.

Cách dùng: Lắc nhẹ bình xịt, đưa nhẹ vòi phun vào mũi, ấn nhanh gọn vòi xịt, dung dịch dạng sương sẽ đi sâu vào khoang mũi. Để dung dịch dư kéo theo chất nhày chảy ra ngoài và hỉ mũi. Làm lại động tác với mũi bên kia.

-Xịt 1-2 ấn mỗi bên mũi, 2-3 lần/ ngày

Dùng cho trẻ từ 3 tháng tuổi, đôi khi việc xịt có thể khiến trẻ giật mình, hắt hơn
Sản phẩm của công ty PHARMA Nhân Phú

Hotline: 0348966862

Đăng ký đại lý gọi: 0348966862

ĐỌC NGAY Review dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng ovix!


----------



## Phunuxinhdep (5/10/20)

Thuốc nhỏ mũi có kháng sinh KHÔNG có tác dụng với virus và nấm. Kháng sinh diệt vi khuẩn chỉ trên 1 cơ chế


----------

